# What Camera Bag is Most Recommended for Photo Journalism?



## dhall (Aug 24, 2009)

I will be traveling to Washington D.C. in a couple of weeks and need to travel light.

I will be traveling by the Metro, so I do no want a large camera bag or backpack to encumber me.

I will be taking one to two camera bodies, a wide angle telephoto, a long telephoto (i.e. 80-200), a flash unit, batteries, compact flash cards.

My first day, I will be visiting the Capitol building and hopefully my senator. I will be wearing a suit.

The following day, I will be in regular street clothes but will be working outdoors most of the day.

I have a Domke photographer's vest, but do not know how many photo journalists actually wear these.

I would like something that fits around the waist like a fanny pack that provides easy access to my gear. I also do not want to be a target for would-be thiefs!

Any recommendations from the pros?


----------



## KmH (Aug 24, 2009)

*Think Tank gear.*

or    *http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Belt-Hip-Packs/ci/177/N/4294538510*


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 24, 2009)

Lowepro makes a waist belt system.


----------



## IgsEMT (Aug 24, 2009)

look into backpacks. i love them!


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 25, 2009)

IgsEMT said:


> look into backpacks. i love them!



Backpacks are great in terms of weight distribution and how much stress is put on your muscles. Messenger bags create more tension, no matter how you wear them. *But* a backpack can slow-down access to your gear. I keep my tele in the closest outside compartment in my bag, so that I can reach behind and grab it to swap it out on the fly, but for anything else (gaffer's tape, gels, a pen, deodorant, whatever), I've gotta take the whole thing off. Grr.


----------



## CxThree (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't have one, but the industry standard Photojournalist bag has usually been the Domke F-2.  Personally, I like a backpack.  The single sholulder systems tend to be painful over time.  I have a large backpack for a lots of gear and then a smaller one for a day trip.  For the small one, I use the Lowepri Flipside 300.  It can hold my camera with large zoom attached, a flash, and 2 lenses.  It's also really safe in a crowd, as it opens from the back, which is against my back in a crowd.  

I also have the Thiniktank Modular system that I use for working gigs.  It rocks.  Easy access to my gear and it's comfortable.


----------



## DeadEye (Aug 25, 2009)

I use the Lomepro Nature Trekker.  Its AWESOME in terms of comfort with a large load of gear. 

1d mk3, 70-200 , 24-70 , 15mm ,flash , cords , filters , cards , clean kit , batterys ect.    

Carry all you need then take it off on sight. No access when wearing it.

 In my opinion Lowepro is about the best just pick what suits you.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 25, 2009)

I used to be a photojournalist and when in the field I only had a fairly small bag with no room for bodies. The bodies were around my neck. In the bag, just a couple extra lenses, cleaning kit, a couple of filters I rarely used, and a whole lot of film.

If you shoot digital, your bag could/should be no more than half the size of mine since you would not carry film.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 27, 2009)

CxThree said:


> For the small one, I use the Lowepri Flipside 300. It can hold my camera with large zoom attached, a flash, and 2 lenses. It's also really safe in a crowd, as it opens from the back, which is against my back in a crowd.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Think Imma grab one for myself, fits the bill and big enough to handle the few gears I have.


----------



## usayit (Aug 27, 2009)

CxThree said:


> I don't have one, but the industry standard Photojournalist bag has usually been the Domke F-2.



That one or anything else of similar design gets my vote.  Domke bags are very durable, classic design, and generally doesn't attract attention.  I would prefer bags that don't look like camera bags... especially if you are wearing a suit.



> Personally, I like a backpack.



Royal PITA to use on the go...  no way...



> I also have the Thiniktank Modular system that I use for working gigs.  It rocks.  Easy access to my gear and it's comfortable.



Comfortable, easily customized, easy to access.. I just don't like the "I am ready for battle" look that seems to attract looks.  I would surmise that "blending" into the crowd would be to your advantage.


----------



## CxThree (Aug 27, 2009)

SellNSend and several other ebay stores sell them for $60 or so.  About $30 cheaper shipped than most local stores.  Just an FYI.  I got mine form 800photovideo on ebay.  it was in the original packaging and got to me in about 3 days.


----------



## bhop (Aug 28, 2009)

I recently got a Domke F3x and love it.  I used to use my backpack, but it just wasn't practical for actual use.  Plus it sticks out so far, it makes me as thick as two humans.  The Domke is easier to grab stuff from and maneuver with in a crowd.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm a photojournalist and I use Lowepro's Street & Field gear with a few mods. great stuff. Puts all the weight on my hips. I can run around, climb, crouch, and never worry if my bag is going to fall of my shoulders. And it has the advantage of everything being in easy reach, unlike a backpack where you have to take it off to get something out.


----------



## itznfb (Aug 28, 2009)

Look into the Tenba Black Label bags. They are designed specifically for that purpose.


----------

